# Rattle bugs



## woodman6415

took care of this on Sunday night another 200 yards from my gate ...
Right around 6ft ... I didn't take or count rattlers .... Just a reminder that they are around and can be a very bad time for people and animals ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

exactly why I stay in the North!!!


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> exactly why I stay in the North!!!



It doesn't seem to help. @ripjack13 says they have rattlers up where he lives!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> It doesn't seem to help. @ripjack13 says they have rattlers up where he lives!



We have em. So rare tho I don't know anyone who has seen one.


----------



## ripjack13

Yep...I live close to rattlesnake mountain. Haven't seen one this year....yet.


----------



## Kevin

They're very rare where I live too. I've never seen a rattler in this part of the state although I know they are here. Seen more cottonmouth than I can count and also copperheads but never a rattler here. You start heading west and you don't have to drive very far before you start getting into rattler country of west Texas and they are everywhere.

Imagine that Mark has seen more rattlers where he lives in the great white north than I have here in Texas because as I said I have never seen one here at least in my part of the state.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodman6415

Yes west Texas has their share and more ... 8 years ago my dog was bitten on face ... Hit him two times ... I was sitting on my then patio and he was laying about 5 foot from me .. At first I thought a wasp got him .. He no bark or growled at all .. Just whimpered ..that vet trip cost me around $1500 ... Friends and family couldn't believe I'd spend that much on a dog ... I stated I love my dogs ... But if it had been one of the cats or grown offsprings they were currently living at our house ... They would have died ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

They're covered up with them in south Texas too. And coral snakes as well. My sister stepped on a coral snake when we lived in Flour Bluff thank god it was too small to bite her. A man down oir street there lost his leg to a 6' rattler when we lived there off the laguna madre.


----------



## Tony

We have them down here plenty. I see/hear them fairly regularly. I run like hell the other way. Tony


----------



## CWS

We have them in SE Ohio. They were let loose in Wayne National Forrest. They protected in Ohio. They built a bypass around Nelsonville, Ohio that went through the forrest and built a low fence to keep the rattle snakes off the roadway. Also built a tunnel under the road for the other animals to get from one side of the other.http://www.athensmessenger.com/news...cle_7220e643-5304-59e3-92c4-ba1a07defdb1.html

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> Yep...I live close to rattlesnake mountain. Haven't seen one this year....yet.



http://patch.com/connecticut/glastonbury/connecticut-in-2013-year-of-the-snake-64993c0c


----------



## Jim Beam

woodman6415 said:


> .. 8 years ago my dog was bitten on face ...



My dog got bit on the nose when I was a kid. We never took him to the vet. His nose swelled up real good, but he got over it just fine and lived 10 more years.


----------



## Kevin

I just heard some cat in Texas is not officially the oldest cat on the planet (like how could they know) born in 1986 and still going. It beat the last cat which was also in Texas. Something about warm weather I guess agree with cats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Check out this South Texas family picture taken by the grandpa. Nice huh? Wait Wait a minute what's that in front of the lady? Just below her hand!
Yes that is a rattlesnake striking caught on film. It actually missed her and the dog attacked and got bit and the guy tried to help the dog and got bit. The dog died and the guy is recovering in the hospital

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Holy crap!! It looks like the dude sees it....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Killed my share and then some when i lived in Alamogordo NM. Heck they were every where it seemed. Living here in west TN have never seen or even heard one though they say we have them here.


----------



## gman2431

Wow!! That photo will creep ya out! I had to turn up my brightness and then there it was...


----------



## Wildthings

gman2431 said:


> Wow!! That photo will creep ya out! I had to turn up my brightness and then there it was...


I brighten it and added a zoom feature to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> I brighten it and added a zoom feature to it



Please keep the original above it it for comparison. When did this happen and how did you find oit about it? My little Kaiser ran from a Garter snake yesterday, that dog is a family hero now he may have saved that little girl's life. Kids and old folks don't often fare well from rattler bites.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

We only have the western rattler here- never seen one live in the wild in washington- Seen plenty in Mt. But I used to do work for a guy who had gobs of money- he was a general contractor and did it because he enjoyed it. Could have retired 10 yrs before. Great guy to work for. Went to his shop one day and we went into his warehouse, He said shhh and hit the side of this plastic garbage can with a stick- the sound emitting from covered can was unmistakable- he lifted the lid and a half dozen rattlers were in there. I asked him what the hell he was doing with them and straight faced as could be - " employee discipline" was his answer- his foreman could not stop laughing......... I hated being that close to the damn things.......


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin said:


> Please keep the original above it it for comparison. When did this happen and how did you find oit about it? My little Kaiser ran from a Garter snake yesterday, that dog is a family hero now he may have saved that little girl's life. Kids and old folks don't often fare well from rattler bites.


edited above thread
@Kevin this happened about a month ago. I got the info from a bow hunting site's forum
Rattle bug thread <---- click

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Lucky lady no doubt... There is a reason I kill 'em all and let God sort them out!


----------



## Schroedc

Around here, if you do have to kill one, don't tell anyone about it. The DNR will be on you like stink on poop.


----------



## brown down

Schroedc said:


> Around here, if you do have to kill one, don't tell anyone about it. The DNR will be on you like stink on poop.



In PA you have to have a fishing license and can kill one a year. I've never seen one up in the mountains but they are def up there. had a friend who lived up there on state game land and killed them on a regular basis. I kept telling him I would come up and take the things once dead for the meat. rattle snake is good eating if you've never had it, but he carried 2 .22 cal revolvers with bird shot in them and annihilated them and if that didn't make him happy he would get the shot gun out  needless to say I never got any meat


----------



## Fsyxxx

A lifetime ago I was a radio dj, one of the events we had to do every year was the rattlesnake round up in sweetwater. I've been in a pit with literally about 400-500 of them at one time. They don't really bother me, saw em all the time as a kid and helped my older bro catch and relocate them. Being in that snake pit was very uncomfortable but my on air personality was a crazy bad ass so in I went. My off air personality had no interest in being there whatsoever.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

